# Burbank bike path/route for night riding?



## sabbathu (Feb 28, 2005)

My girlfriend and I will find ourselves in Burbank tomorrow night around 7pm. We will have our mountain bikes and decent bike lights with us. We'd prefer a lighted bike path to a busy street. does anyone have any ideas on a 10 to 15 mile route that might not be too busy with cars? Our skill level and ability is average and we'd prefer to stay away from the fireroad climbs around Burbank - at least for tomorrow night  

Any ideas?

Much thanks in advance


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

There's a bike path along Chandler Boulevard. I winds up in the Sherman Oaks area. 

If you can make your way to Griffith Park you'll have a lot more options.


----------

